# I find this inventive



## Braineack (Jul 10, 2017)

Amazon.com : Selens Extendable Bracket Mount Adapter for Octagon Parabolic Softbox : Camera & Photo

take a look at the mounting solution for the light, and the overall size of that brolly!


----------



## FotosbyMike (Jul 10, 2017)

Better bundle this buy with 30lbs (13kgs) of sand...I could see this falling pretty easy.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 10, 2017)

Clever but scary. I see a tip over. Set the light high and turn the light just right between two of the stand legs and......

Joe


----------



## Braineack (Jul 10, 2017)

i already have a monolight that's failing under its own weight...

i think the smarter approach would have been a mirror in front of a monolight facing forward, much like a beauty dish.


----------

